# ButterBean's Kidding Thread! Day 146! First Alpine babies!!



## Anna (Oct 17, 2007)

Well, I've been trying to keep myself calm and not post too much about my heavily bred lady becuase I knew the excitement would just torture me. I've only delivered 2 of my own does in the last year and a half (sold out, but ultimately couldnt keep myself from them!lol) Anyways, my 101% goat (misprint on her papers,88% Alpine, 13% Saanen), ButterBean, Is on day 146.

This will be her second kidding, but her first with me. She bred to Ni-Sa-Mi Ash Corbin, for American Alpine kids, yippee! These will be the first kids with my herd name too. 

She not very round, but she is a REALLY long doe, I think she could tuck a kid or two away pretty easily. I'll post some pics this afternoon when I get home. I do believe she had dropped some this morning. Just wanted to share!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Oh I bet she'll be doing just great and have those babies soon for you! Good luck! Can't wait to hear what you get!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

very exciting Anna :leap:


----------



## nutmegfarm (Dec 23, 2009)

Woo-Hoo! Hopefully everything will go perfectly!!

http://nutmegfarm.webs.com/


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Can't wait to see your new babies! How exciting to have your first kids born!!


----------



## Anna (Oct 17, 2007)

Alright, so nothing new this afternoon, she's gonna hold on to them a few more days I believe, but you know how fast things can change. She really has dropped today though.

First, here's my little momma.









And here's her belly pic from 2 days ago...








.... and this is from this morning.
























And udder. not much there yet, though it isnt shriveled up like it was a month ago!


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

She's so pretty!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

OOOOOO shes soooo pretty!!
Shes gonna have gorgous babies!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

I'll guess a single. Hope its a girl!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

very striking girl 

love her little udder


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

she is coming right along....  the wait is what kills ya.... :hug:


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Congratulations on your momma to be, yes, very striking first pic. :thumb: Oh the excitement of following along!


----------



## Anna (Oct 17, 2007)

Watching ButterBean pretty closely now. She's been doing lots of stretching and just has a funny look in her eyes- I'm thinking this may be the start of labor. Still not much udder developement though there is definantly milk in what's there. Waiting for contractions! Thinking babies possibly tommorow afternoon. Praying for a doe!!

Thanks for the sweet compliments. I was so excited to add her to my herd last year, and her milk was what started my soap business.


----------



## creekbottomgoats (Dec 3, 2009)

I am getting excited too!! First babies are the best!!! Good luck.

Connie


----------



## Anna (Oct 17, 2007)

She is in labor!! Stretching, squats the works!! off to the barn!!!!! Cross your fingers for a fast smoothe birth! I have to work at seven tomorrow! LOL


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

Yeah! Can't wait to see what she gives you! Come on, Butterbean! :leap:


----------



## Anna (Oct 17, 2007)

Timed Contractions, every 7 min. or so...


----------



## AngelGoats (Jan 28, 2010)

Come on ButterBean! You can do it!!! Oh how exciting Anna!!!


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

Playing with the babies yet? 
Come on Anna! Don't keep us in suspense! :leap:


----------



## Seven Dwarfs (Jan 17, 2010)

I cant wait to see pics!!!!


----------



## AngelGoats (Jan 28, 2010)

Anna, what happened?


----------



## Anna (Oct 17, 2007)

Alright, so around 5 AM or so... she just completely STOPS contracting! :GAAH: So I'm like alright, check her before work- acting like herself munching on hay and decide to head on to work and forget about trying to get off. Got home around 12. Saw a few contraction sand stretches now with mucus think "this is it!" ... and then she stops again for a few hours! It's been 24 hours now with these contractions off and on. She is so uncomfortable bless her heart. I'm beginning to think the kids arent positioned correctly-it's starting to worry me a little. :scratch: So say a prayer for us. it's gonna be a long night...


----------



## AngelGoats (Jan 28, 2010)

I am saying my prayers! I would be freaking out!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Prayers sent for a healthy delivery.


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

You need to go in and check and see what the hold up is- I wouldnt let a doe go that long without checking to see if something was wrong


----------



## Anna (Oct 17, 2007)

She isnt dilated enough for me to see what's going on. I'm thinking maybe a breech kid or something that's stimulating her a little, but not letting her dilate properly or labor to progress. She hasn't been actively contracting all day- and when she has been it's only a handful sometimes just 1 or 2 before she takes a 2-6 hour break. I massaged her udder wish seems to stimulate a string of contractions.

Slow labors like these always scare the mess out of me. A few fairs ago,a friends doe was laboring off and on very similarly, finally the last day of the fair 2 day's of this slow labor she finally dilated enough for us to feel around. Felt one term kid- not moving. And a hard lumpy mass. Pulled the still kid and the lump to discover it was a tiny undeveloped kid that had to have died months before- it was SO sad. 

That does fluids had an odd almost greenish orange color though and that's what the big tip off was that we would be dealing with dead babies. However, ButterBeans discharge is clear and I'm sure Ive seen kids move today.

I'll call Dr. Will in the morning (it's nice having a vet for a boss sometimes as he NEVER charges me the usual farm visit fee). 

Has anyone ever tried to manually dilate a doe before??


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

i've induced labor on does, but that was only when i knew exact dates and the doe really well


----------



## Anna (Oct 17, 2007)

Well, her 150 is today (yesterday now I guess). She was only in with the buck for a day. How did you induce? Lute i thought just started labor going by popping off the corpus luteum... Wouldn't that have already been done since she is already in labor? (dont use lutalyse very often)


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

i used dexamethasone and Lute


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Anna said:


> Has anyone ever tried to manually dilate a doe before??


Yes i had a doe with strong contractions for 8 hours and no pushing- vet told me to go in and massage the cervix, I did this for a few minutes and no less than 10 minutes she was pushing. She had triplets and the first was one was a full breech that needed some help getting out


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

ray: I am so anxious to hear how this doe is...has your vet been out yet? Good luck!


----------



## Anna (Oct 17, 2007)

ButterBean has completely quit now... called Vet. His little girl is sick and doesnt feel like he could do anything more than I could unless I brought her in for an ultrasound and went from there. He believes she may have had a water pregnancy. (I did find a large wet spot in her bedding) or she was "practicing" (his words) for another day. Told me I could bring her in tomorrow if I'm still worried. 

*sighs* I'm disappointed frustrated and still kinda worried. I guess a water pregnancy does make sense. I probably will get the ultrasound done to ease my nerves. I asked him about milking her, and he said to see what it is- it's milk. Not yellowy like colostrum, but he said to hold off on milking anyways till we know there arent kids.


----------



## Anna (Oct 17, 2007)

ultrasound today.... no kids.... water pregnancy confirmed. she is going around softly baa-ing for her babies. Dr. will said her hormones her telling her she's had one... it's really sad. I milked her out. He said dont expect her fill up again, it will be just like bringing an almost dry doe back into milk- slow going, but could work up to a decent amount.


----------



## jay13 (Apr 12, 2009)

awww, sorry to hear that Anna. At least she didn't have a still birth, that is at least a blessing. :::HUGS::::


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh Anna Im so sorry -- Had a doe do that once but I wasnt as excited about the kids as you have been  I was disappointed though


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

aww dissapointing, Jay is right though, you didnt lose any kids, are you going to breed her back again?


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear this, :hug: :grouphug: for you both.


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

I'm sorry Anna :hug: I've had that happen once. We couldn't figure out what the heck was going on. She milked all year round though and a fairy decent amount too.

I would breed her back ASAP. . . .you still have time for July kids . . . . she should still be coming into heat I think . . . :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh Anna...I am sorry ...that must be devastating... in a sense.... because of the long wait.......... to find that she was faking you out.... sometimes life is tricky.... :hug:


----------



## Trace (Dec 29, 2008)

Sad that there is no baby - but happy for you that no one died.

She is beautiful.


----------

